

The Screw-Me Scenario - v4us
http://www.randsinrepose.com/archives/2009/05/10/the_screwme_scenario.html

======
CalmQuiet
This doesn't give cookbook answers to difficult presentation situations, but
was helpful to me in giving me some ways to prepare myself for the ugly
possibilities... which can be worth a lot.

Keeping your cool and your wits about you is inherent to his
recommendations... and that there's no substitute for experience to help with
that.

